# More spiders



## Aristoheliam (Jul 29, 2012)

Cute little _Ligurra latidens_. 
Some of my favs
#1



Ligurra latidens by Aristoheliam, on Flickr

#2



Ligurra latidens by Aristoheliam, on Flickr

#3



Ligurra latidens by Aristoheliam, on Flickr

#4



Ligurra latidens by Aristoheliam, on Flickr

#5 Got this shot on pure luck, and i love it 



Hi by Aristoheliam, on Flickr

#6 Lastly, _Neoscona rufofemorata _male



Neoscona rufofemorata by Aristoheliam, on Flickr

Thanks for viewing


----------



## Photographiend (Aug 11, 2012)

After scrolling through all the images of the adorable little spider and getting to the bottom I was like


----------



## Photographiend (Aug 13, 2012)

#3- looks like it should be on one of those posters saying "I iz Big Scary Spider!"


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 13, 2012)

Nice shots.... love the jumper giving you the bird! lol!


----------



## SunKat (Aug 24, 2012)

These are great and unusual shots of the little spider!  How did you get such a plain black background for them?  Was it in some kind of studio?  It works perfectly for highlighting your spider.


----------



## jaicatalano (Aug 24, 2012)

You make the spider look cute. Don't know if I will be so thrilled one on one but he's kind of cute in an arachnasexual way.


----------

